# New Puppy - Looking For Puppy Obedience Classes in Tampa / Pinellas CO. FL



## Konig (Jun 28, 2010)

_*Forgive me if you have already come across this in the New Menbers / Schutzhund Forums*_ - 

Greetings to all from Sunny and Non Humid Tampa - 

I'm new to the site and looking for some sage advice from other experienced GSD owners. My story is as follows: 

It all started with my son (he will play the role of the six year old boy in this story), a checkbook (belongs to the character I play - Dad), and a breeder with a new litter of GSD's. Now I will say that I did not just bring my son to the first breeder I found or called on. This is a decision (to purchase a GSD) I made over a year ago and was in no rush, as the new GSD, my family, and the breeder all had to be a good fit for one another. Additionally I have experience in raising large breed dogs (Doberman and Rhodesian Ridgeback) but never a GSD. 

Well we finally found a remarkable breeder and everything was a great fit. Lucky for me, the new pup's are only 2 weeks old and I have till mid August to prepare for bringing our new bundle of joy home. In the mean time I'd like to sit in and observe on some Schutzhund training and find a puppy obedience class where I could soon enroll my young Konig and eventually progress into Schutzhund training. I am by no means rushing things (it will be at least a year before we progress into Schutzhund), but I want to start building the proper planning and foundation for our new addition. I would very much like to locate for both something in Pinellas County, but have been unable to find any Schutzhund training clubs there when searching over the internet. Tampa would be my second choice. 

Being now in my late 30's and had many life lessons, this is the dog that I really want to raise & train right from the first moment I get him. To my family and I, this is a new family member that we are bringing in our house, a dog that will be there for: seeing our children grow up and helping to watch over them, a dog that will be there for my family when I have to travel on business, a dog that will participate in family outings for (God Willing) the next 15 years, a dog that we will build parts of our life around (Schutzhund Training), a dog that will be there for good times and bad, and the list goes on. I hope this sheds some perspective about how importantly we view this decision to add another member to our family.

Any info, feedback, and comments are greatly appreciated. I thank you in advance for any insight that you may be able to offer.

Best Regards,


----------



## 1baadk9 (Mar 7, 2010)

Wesley Chapel Total Dog Training Club


----------

